# How Much



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

How much would you guys pay for a 1990 F350 4x4 with the 7.3 with 224 miles on it?

It doesn't have a plow now but I will put one on. Truck has new tranny salvaged out of a f450.

Thanks


----------



## asphalter1 (Nov 11, 2002)

need more info piuk up,mason dump etc....


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Only 224 miles... wow!


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll give you $400 if you can deliver it.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

I'd give $500 for the front dana 60 with springs and steering linkage. 

I love the people that have opinions based on no info or pictures. WOW 224k ??? My favorite, $400 if you deliver it. It's worth more than that for scrap price. Dad always told me if you don't have something intelligent to say keep your mouth shut. Some peoples kids.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Chipper;1284272 said:


> I'd give $500 for the front dana 60 with springs and steering linkage.
> 
> I love the people that have opinions based on no info or pictures. *WOW 224k* ??? My favorite, $400 if you deliver it. It's worth more than that for scrap price. Dad always told me if you don't have something intelligent to say keep your mouth shut. Some peoples kids.


Actually, the OP did not put "224k", just 224. So to me, 224 miles seems amazing..... Its hard to answer this guys question with the minimal information he's given, and its questionable whether he gave the correct information from the very beginning (hence the miles). Don't jump down our throats for being sarcastic or funny, geez... It's not even your post.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Whatever the value is to you. A 21 year old F350 has very little value to me and in most cases would be throwing good money away.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

gotsnow?;1284323 said:


> Actually, the OP did not put "224k", just 224. So to me, 224 miles seems amazing..... Its hard to answer this guys question with the minimal information he's given, and its questionable whether he gave the correct information from the very beginning (hence the miles). Don't jump down our throats for being sarcastic or funny, geez... It's not even your post.


Yeah....How mulch?


swtiih;1284338 said:


> Whatever the value is to you. A 21 year old F350 has very little value to me and in most cases would be throwing good money away.


I did not expect to hear anything about throwing good money away. What subjective ideal did this concept come from.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I did not expect to hear anything about throwing good money away. What subjective ideal did this concept come from.[/QUOTE]

The fact that in the snowplowing business you have to have reliable equipmemt.
There will not be many dependable 21 year old pickup trucks around being bought that won't nickle and dime you. I'm not saying that you won't find one and that there aren't some guys using trucks this old but to each his own. Most of the mechanical parts will be very worn and brake lines will most likely be rotted away. Based on experience a truck this old will be a sink hole.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

swtiih;1284351 said:


> I did not expect to hear anything about throwing good money away. What subjective ideal did this concept come from.


The fact that in the snowplowing business you have to have reliable equipmemt.
There will not be many dependable 21 year old pickup trucks around being bought that won't nickle and dime you. I'm not saying that you won't find one and that there aren't some guys using trucks this old but to each his own. Most of the mechanical parts will be very worn and brake lines will most likely be rotted away. Based on experience a truck this old will be a sink hole.[/QUOTE]

I'm not going to bother with trucks anyway..I'm heavy equipment all the way.
I just think some people need to rethink their own plan of attack in the next few years. If they think for one moment people will buy a fuel surcharge etc.,etc...the back yard mechanic with a percieved POS equipment that has skill and knowledge of how it works will win.

This particular service industry is changing fast. Newbies ought to keep their overhead low and keep their ends met. It is likely their livelyhood.

For $30 G's I can rebuild most anything to new...Not locally, I have an importer/broker find the deals. I'm just saying I would not drop a pile of money on anything new for quite sometime again, if ever..

I've burned my own ass out of vanity and pride before....I learn as I go humbly and with humility.:salute:


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Also keep in mind that 7.3 in a Ford is not the Powerstroke. I dont even think its a turbo.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

MrPLow2011;1284462 said:


> Also keep in mind that 7.3 in a Ford is not the Powerstroke. I dont even think its a turbo.


Huh? 94 and later 7.3's have turbo's and are referred to as powerstrokes. That 1990 is not a powerstroke, but plenty reliable none-the-less if maintained, certainly a lot better than the GM diesel of that era...


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

a 90 is a 7.3 IDI non turbo, 93 and 94 were optional turbo on the IDI and mid 94 started the powerstroke

i sold my 90 for 5k with plow and sander, but i also had EVERY recipt from 1990 with it, there are some real rat traps out there that I wouldnt pay $500 for


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It would be a nightmare to try and keep it on the road as a plow truck! Stuff dies from just age. If you can't wrench everything on it you will be screwed!


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

that mileage does not seem to go threw my mind but i would give the most a grand for the truck . trucks lose there value i have a 94 f250 with the non turbo in it i would like to get rid of it has 188 thousand miles runs like a champ needs a some bondo or putty but not that bad 7.3l naturally asperated non turbo


----------

